# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Μετάδοση ήχου από laptop – pc μέσω Bluetooth. ΠΩΣ?

## tzvangel

Καλησπέρα σε όλους 

Λοιπόν έχω 2 υπολογιστές έναν σταθερό και έναν λεπτό.
Στον σταθερό έχω συνδεμένο ένα *5,1 surround* 
Θέλω να ρωτήσω, αν γίνετε φυσικά, τι πρέπει να κάνω για να στέλνω τον ήχο από το laptop στο 5,1 *ΧΩΡΙΣ καλώδια* (RCA κ.α.)?
Δηλαδή:
Ο σταθερός να δουλέψει ως δέκτης 
και το laptop ως πομπός.

Προφανώς με Bluetooth θα γίνεται αυτή η ασύρματη σύνδεση ? Αλλά πως? 

 _Υποψιν δεν έχω αγοράσει ακόμα τα usb Bluetooth!!!!_

----------


## nikolaras

Εχω την εντύπωση 'οτι έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα το winamp, ψάξτο λίγο.

----------


## tzvangel

> Εχω την εντύπωση 'οτι έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα το winamp, ψάξτο λίγο.



 φιλε μου το εψαξα με το winamp αλλα απο οτι ειδα ειναι μονο για μουσικη που παιζεις στο winamp εκεινη την ωρα!
εγω θελω να ακουω οτι ηχο "βγαζει" το laptop απο τα ηχεια  :Wink:

----------


## nikolaras

http://smartsolution.gr/eshop/product.php?productid=10

Υπάρχει και ασύρματος αναμεταδότης ήχου μέσω usb.
Ψάξε στο google θα βρεις πολλά....

----------


## aeonios

Ψαξε λίγο το Windows media encoder 9 http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en
 αλλά και τη δυνατότητα για media streaming που δίνουν τα Windows 2003 server.
Αυτό θα σου δώσει το service που θα κάνεις Streaming στον πολυκάναλο ήχο στο λαπτοπ (πομπός) και με το αγαπημένο σου πρόγραμμα αναπαραγωγής στο σταθερό ή και αλλού μέσω δικτύου θα ακούς τον πολυκάναλο ήχο. Δυστυχώς πρέπει σε αυτό το σενάριο να βρεις κάποια έκδοση των 2003 Server για να βάλεις στο laptop όπου θα υποστηρίζονται τα Windows Media Services 9 .

----------


## aeonios

Αν και δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει δες και αυτό :

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/streaming.html

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου *tzvangel*,
η 'υπηρεσία' που μεταδίδει ήχο HiFi stereo μέσω bluetooth λέγεται *A2DP*

Στα χαρακτηριστικά των περιφερειακών bluetooth (ενσωματωμένα ή εξωτερικά) αναφέρεται αν υποστηρίζουν A2DP. Το πρωτόκολλο αυτό χρησιμοποιούν τα κινητά τηλέφωνα για μετάδοση HiFi audio σε ακουστικά, ηχεία ή ηχητικά συστήματα (mini HiFi, car HiFi) για αναπαραγωγή.

Το pc βλέπει το περιφερειακό bluetooth σαν πηγή ή έξοδο ήχου και εμφανίζει στα ρυθμιστικά ήχου τα αντίστοιχα 'ποτενσιόμετρα'. Λ.χ. συνδέομαι στο internet με το EeePC 1000H και ακούω τα audio από το mini HiFi ή παίζει το mp3 στο κινητό και το ακούω στα μεγάφωνα του EeePC.

Παρόλα αυτά ΔΕΝ έχω κάνει δοκιμή από PC σε PC. Χρησιμοποιώ ubuntu και fedora αλλά το έχω δοκιμάσει και σε win xp. Δεν παίζει ρόλο το player γιατί το ελέγχει σχετικό h/w driver.

Σημείωση: STEREO και όχι 5.1 (δεν ξέρω αν μεταδίδεται η πληροφορία πολύπλεξης)

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## tzvangel

> Γειά σου *tzvangel*,
> η 'υπηρεσία' που μεταδίδει ήχο HiFi stereo μέσω bluetooth λέγεται *A2DP*
> 
> Στα χαρακτηριστικά των περιφερειακών bluetooth (ενσωματωμένα ή εξωτερικά) αναφέρεται αν υποστηρίζουν A2DP. Το πρωτόκολλο αυτό χρησιμοποιούν τα κινητά τηλέφωνα για μετάδοση HiFi audio σε ακουστικά, ηχεία ή ηχητικά συστήματα (mini HiFi, car HiFi) για αναπαραγωγή.
> 
> Το pc βλέπει το περιφερειακό bluetooth σαν πηγή ή έξοδο ήχου και εμφανίζει στα ρυθμιστικά ήχου τα αντίστοιχα 'ποτενσιόμετρα'. Λ.χ. συνδέομαι στο internet με το EeePC 1000H και ακούω τα audio από το mini HiFi ή παίζει το mp3 στο κινητό και το ακούω στα μεγάφωνα του EeePC.
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά ΔΕΝ έχω κάνει δοκιμή από PC σε PC. Χρησιμοποιώ ubuntu και fedora αλλά το έχω δοκιμάσει και σε win xp. Δεν παίζει ρόλο το player γιατί το ελέγχει σχετικό h/w driver.
> 
> ...



καλημερα φιλε μου!
δοκιμασε το και πες μου πριν προχωρισω σε καποια αγορα και τελικα δεν καταφερω τιποτα (εχουμε και κριση)!
τωρα για το στερεο με το 5.1 δεν με νιαζει! αυτο που με νιαζει ειναι να παει ο ηχος απο το λαπτοπ στον σταθερο ειτε με Β/Τ ειτε με wi-fi!! αν παει στερεο το 5.1 το "μετατρεπει" σε surround οποτε εχω ηχο 5.1 κ γενικα δεν κολλαω σε αυτο!  :Wink:  σε ευχαριστω περιμενω απαντηση σου!

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου *tzvangel*,
δανείστηκα ένα mini usb bluetooth, το κάθε PC έβλεπε το άλλο σαν 'computer', συνδέθηκαν, αντάλλαξα αρχεία αλλά ΔΕΝ μου έδινε επιλογές audio! Το δοκίμασα σε win xp, ubuntu 9.10 και 10.04. Δεν βρήκα και κάτι αξιόλογο στο internet. Ακόμη δεν έχω καταλήξει αν είχε δυνατότητες A2DP το mini usb bluetooth (αν και νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα s/w).
Αν καταφέρω κάτι άλλο θα επανέλθω.
Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------

